# George Stephenson



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2010)

O γνωστός εφευρέτης. Ο πατέρας των τρένων. Που στην Ελλάδα έφτασε μέχρι ναυτεργατικό σωματείο. Μπορούμε να προτείνουμε και να συμφωνήσουμε σε κάποια απόδοση του ονόματός του;


Τζορτζ Στίβενσον;
Γεώργιος Στέφενσον; (με λήμμα στη Live-Pedia, εδώ)
Τζoρτζ Στέφενσον; (επίσης με δικό του λήμμα στη Live-Pedia, εδώ). Στέφενσον είναι και ο πιο συνηθισμένος τρόπος γραφής σήμερα του ναυτεργατικού σωματείου, το οποίο όμως οι παλαιότεροι (και πειραϊκότεροι) γνωρίζουμε ότι σωστά γράφεται με ωμέγα:
ΠΕΚΠΕΝ «Ο Στέφενσων»


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2010)

Ελπίζω κάποια μέρα να αποκαλυφθεί το μυστικό ότι όλοι οι αγγλόφωνοι *Stephen* είναι *Στίβεν* και ούτε ένας δεν είναι *_Στέφεν_, όπως τους θέλουν εδώ με πρώτο πρώτο τον *_Στέφεν Κινγκ_!

(Και *Στίβενσον*, βέβαια.)


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 25, 2010)

Nod nod nod Nickel :)


----------



## jurgarden (Jun 25, 2010)

Δηλαδή υπάρχει κόσμος που ακόμα λέει Στέφενσον;;;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2010)

jurgarden said:


> Δηλαδή υπάρχει κόσμος που ακόμα λέει Στέφενσον;;;



Γκουγκλιές:
στέφενσον 44.800
στέφενσ*ω*ν 35.800


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2010)

Ποιος είναι ο «Στέφενσων» στο όνομα της «Ένωσης Κατωτέρων Πληρωμάτων Μηχανής»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ποιος είναι ο «Στέφενσων» στο όνομα της «Ένωσης Κατωτέρων Πληρωμάτων Μηχανής»;


Αυτός, νομίζω. Της ατμομηχανής και των λεβήτων.


----------

